# B14 Alignment Specs



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

This may or may not be common knowledge but I didnt know it so I thought I would post it:

Front:
Camber: 0.2 to -1.3
Caster: 2.2 to 0.7
Toe: 0 to 0.2
Total Toe: 0 to 0.4
Steer Ahead: -0.05 to 0.05

Rear:
Camber: -0.3 to -1.8
Toe: -0.15 to 0.25
Total Toe: -0.3 to 0.5


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

I got my b14 beam bent this past weekend at West End Alignment in Los Angeles.

Here are my alignment settings:

*FRONT* 
L+R Camber: 1.5 Neg
L+R Caster: 1.75 Pos
Toe: 1/32" OUT

*REAR* 
L+R Camber: 1.4 Neg
Toe: 0"

I'm digging it. I've got the following suspension mods:
GC's
AGX's
motivational upper rear mounts
koni bumpstops
fstb
rstb
Stillen rear sway bar

I need to get some ES front sway bar bushings...because my car is creaky/noisy.

Next suspension mod will be GC camber plates. maybe next year


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

kev said:


> *I got my b14 beam bent this past weekend at West End Alignment in Los Angeles.
> 
> *


Darrin at Westend is amazing... I would suggest West End to anyone that can get there, especially if you have modified the suspension.. and West End is one of the only places to get the rear beam bent properly. Thats the shop it was prototyped at... 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/westend.shtml


----------

